# Does a triphasic chart mean I am pregnant? *UPDATE BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



## futuremama88

Because I've got a new higher level of temperatures since 8DPO... I haven't tested yet because OH won't buy me any tests until Tuesday! Argh!! I went crazy last month and bought a new test every day... lol... so now he is making me wait.

My fertility friend chart hasn't been updated for a few days but it has gone like this so far:

Before O: 97-ish each morning
O day: 96.9
1DPO: 97.8
2DPO: 97.5
3DPO: 97.4
4DPO: 97.9 (but I slept in... the readjusted it should be 97.5) 
5DPO: 97.4
6DPO: 97.5
7DPO: 97.7
8DPO: 97.8
9DPO: 97.8
10DPO: 97.9
11DPO (today): 98

I have low temps because I wake up super early I think. I don't have thyroid issues or anything. The TCOYF book says that a triphasic chart is an indication of pregnancy. Could I be pregnant? Not testing until Tuesday but trying to guess until then!!! What do you think ladies? I have no symptoms besides fatigue. I had no implantation bleeding either. My boobs are veiny but they become like that pretty often for whatever random reasons. I'm trying not to symptom spot but I know I have a triphasic chart and it's making me excited! This is my second month TTC and my first month charting.


----------



## avidwriter15

sorry I really don't know what that means - but Good Luck!! :dust:


----------



## futuremama88

Ok I updated my chart on FF... click my siggy to check it out if you please! What do you ladies think? It's triphasic right!?!? Does that mean I am more likely to be pregnant?


----------



## sunshine1217

futuremama88 said:


> Ok I updated my chart on FF... click my siggy to check it out if you please! What do you ladies think? It's triphasic right!?!? Does that mean I am more likely to be pregnant?

your chart looks great! i also have low temps will get my blood checked when and if AF arrives. you are on the rise so that's good. What time do you temp?


----------



## ellie27

I am sure I read that if you have a triphasic chart you have a 5% higher chance of pregnancy.....so it doesnt mean you are pregnant, nope.

You are on 11 dpo, are you testing soon???:flower:


----------



## SLH

Your chart looks really good. I have a feeling about you.


----------



## katherinegrey

your chart looks great! However, I had a triphasic chart and wasn't pregnant :( just a word of caution so you don't start painting the nursery! Start testing though by all means!!!!


----------



## caity86

I dunno if I could wait till Tuesday to test lol, I'm impatient!! any way u can sneak to the chemist for one 2moro??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:test: HOLY moly your chart looks good!! As others have said, it doesn't mean you are for sure pregnant...I had a great looking chart last month and AF got me...but :dust: and good luck to you!! :) All that freaking out when you first started will have paid off lol ;) How you been by the way? haven't talked to you lately!


----------



## futuremama88

LOL I was going to test last night but OH and I walk to the drugstore... CLOSED AT 6! Damn Sunday night stores closing early... and then today my temp was down to 97.7 so I'm terrified! Then again I broke EVERY temp-taking rule... woke up half an hour early, talking to OH before I took my temp, had went to pee about 45 min before taking my temp and drank water too! So I have no idea what to think. If I get my period I'm going to break something I swear! I was planning on taking soy next cycle but if I do then I will be due to O when I'll be on vacation at my moms new house which is 4.5 hours away from OH! So I think I may not take soy next cycle and then if next cycle fails then I'll take it starting the cycle after THAT. I'm trying my very hardest not to think about babies and pregnancy so much. I am focusing on my wedding which is only 2.5 months time I am so excited! We are eloping in secret because my family is not fond of him and his family is not fond of me and they are both completely ridiculous and we do not want to deal with it. My family for instance has said that if we homeschool our kids (which we want to) then they would do everything in their power to try to stop us from doing so because they are against it, and we just don't want to deal with it so maybe we will have the baby in secret too! We are moving right before the wedding too! Very busy and stressful times are coming up soon!


----------



## futuremama88

LOL I was going to test last night but OH and I walk to the drugstore... CLOSED AT 6! Damn Sunday night stores closing early... and then today my temp was down to 97.7 so I'm terrified! Then again I broke EVERY temp-taking rule... woke up half an hour early, talking to OH before I took my temp, had went to pee about 45 min before taking my temp and drank water too! So I have no idea what to think. If I get my period I'm going to break something I swear! I was planning on taking soy next cycle but if I do then I will be due to O when I'll be away for a week! So I think I may not take soy next cycle and then if next cycle fails then I'll take it starting the cycle after THAT. I'm so happy that I ovulated at least! I was deathly scared that I wasn't going to at all. It felt like a little victory when I did, lol.


----------



## SLH

It's too bad you can't test. My feeling about you got stronger.


----------



## futuremama88

Ok so last night I tested and it was negative... no line. I went back to look at it in the trash, it must have been 10-15 minutes later and there was a line. I figured 'ah well, it's just an evap I'll test tomorrow morning anyways.' So I tested this morning (first morning urine) and got a very faint line definitely less than 10 minutes! On the weekend I'm going to test with a more expensive better quality brand, and if that one says positive as well then I will call the midwife then. 

This morning's test looked like it would be a negative but the line showed up in I would say 3-4 minutes, although I did not time it. It DEFINITELY showed up in less than 10 min! But still, the line was QUITE FAINT! I am trying to figure out how to post a pic and let you ladies decide if I am pregnant or not! I am sooo nervous and feel as though I can't be pregnant! As though that would be too good to be true! 

These are the photos of this morning's test, 3-4 minutes after being peed on. Is it a BFP? It would be too good to be true!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g406/bluesnowflake12/IMG_0210.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g406/bluesnowflake12/IMG_0211.jpg


----------



## paula181

:wohoo: congratulations hun :dance:

xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

CONGRATS!! See what I tell you!! :) I think you should name your baby after me ;)


----------



## paula181

GdaneMom4now said:


> CONGRATS!! See what I tell you!! :) I think you should name your baby after me ;)

:haha:

xx


----------



## futuremama88

GdaneMom4now said:


> CONGRATS!! See what I tell you!! :) I think you should name your baby after me ;)

LOL in my crazy baby fever I've already picked out enough names for if I had fifteen kids, as if that will ever happen! Yours can be the sixteenth though lol.

Do you really think it's a BFP? I keep telling myself it's an evap lol. I feel like it's too good to be true! And I don't feel pregnant at all. I'm going to try an expensive test this weekend and see what it says, and wait to call the midwife until then.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## maria85

there is no way thats an evap! congats! x


----------



## Stinas

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

congrats! told you that was an awesome chart. you gave me hope about my temps, too. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

I don't think that's faint at all... LOL. :bfp: I'd do a digi in the morning.. Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## ceejie

Congrats!

How many days after your implantation dip did you get your BFP?


----------



## futuremama88

ceejie said:


> Congrats!
> 
> How many days after your implantation dip did you get your BFP?

Got my BFP last night (12DPO) and thought it was an evap because there was no line until about 10-15 minutes after peeing on it. Got another BFP this morning (13DPO) which I think was a true positive because the line showed up in less than 5 minutes. I didn't get an implantation dip if what that means is the temp going down. My temp never dipped, it just kept going up and up and up! I'm going to try a pricier brand this weekend because we used the cheap generic drug store brand. I still feel like it's too good to be true! But last cycle I tested using the exact same cheapie brand and never got any line to show up at all, not even an evap.


----------



## ceejie

futuremama88 said:


> ceejie said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> How many days after your implantation dip did you get your BFP?
> 
> Got my BFP last night (12DPO) and thought it was an evap because there was no line until about 10-15 minutes after peeing on it. Got another BFP this morning (13DPO) which I think was a true positive because the line showed up in less than 5 minutes. I didn't get an implantation dip if what that means is the temp going down. My temp never dipped, it just kept going up and up and up! I'm going to try a pricier brand this weekend because we used the cheap generic drug store brand. I still feel like it's too good to be true! But last cycle I tested using the exact same cheapie brand and never got any line to show up at all, not even an evap.Click to expand...

Well your test looks good to me! Congrats & good luck. Keep us updated!


----------



## RBurnett

Congratulations! xx


----------



## katherinegrey

congratulations!!! I so hoped this was your month after seeing your chart :D


----------



## 3or4magpies

Congatulations, have a happy n healthy 9 months hun xx:bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo:


----------



## MrsMM24

No way that's an evap! CONGRATS :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


----------



## Coley1974

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss309/coleys_album/congratsBFP.gif


----------



## binksmommy

Fantastic! Guess that chart did mean that! LOL.. Congrats!


----------



## binksmommy

Did you O on your 36 day?? You have a chart to share? please :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations!!!


----------



## futuremama88

binksmommy said:


> Did you O on your 36 day?? You have a chart to share? please :)

Yes, I ovulated on my 36 day. My chart is in my signature but I haven't updated it in a few days.


----------



## babyoneill

mine was trispharic and turned out to be pregnant good luck xx


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS! I am hoping that I have the same result as you, as I think that mine may be leaning towards triphastic if I OV'd. H&H 9 mos...

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## future_numan

Congratulation x


----------



## babyoneill

MrsMM24 said:


> CONGRATS! I am hoping that I have the same result as you, as I think that mine may be leaning towards triphastic if I OV'd. H&H 9 mos...
> 
> *AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
> Check out my chart below
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!

chart looks promising good luck and tons of sticky baby dust xx


----------



## Eve

Congratulations on your :bfp: !!


----------



## futuremama88

I want to say thanks so much to everyone on the forums who gave me advice and helped me through all my stressed freak-out moments LOL! I never thought in my wildest dreams that it would happen so quick! I was expecting a long TTC! I have only been trying for 2 cycles and only been BBT CM charting for 1 cycle. 

I still haven't taken another test but I will take another on the weekend and let you ladies know. I still don't feel pregnant at all, although yesterday I felt sick for an hour and a half after eating potatoes. I normally love potatoes but I HATE them now and don't understand how I once enjoyed them. They are so starchy and disgusting! LOL! And I have been craving bacon despite the fact that I hate bacon and haven't eaten any at all since I was like 10 years old or younger.

What I did differently this month:
1. I took 2 tsp 3 times a day of generic brand cough medicine with guanefesin as the ONLY medicinal ingredient. I had 5 days of eggwhite, when I had never noticed any before. The eggwhite was only at the cervix though, not at the vaginal opening, so you can still get pregnant if it's only at the cervix! I also drank a cup of grapefruit juice each day which is also reputed to help with CM. 
2. I took EPO from cd14 (when I first bought it) to cd29 (when I got nervous after reading it can cause m/c)
3. Last month we BD'd about every second day, this month we BD'd EVERY day that I had eggwhite EXCEPT the day that later turned out to be OV day (I didn't know it was O day at the time)
4. I tried to destress and I don't think it's a coincidence that I ovulated when I stopped thinking about babies and kept myself busy with other things
5. I totally changed my diet. No soy, no preservatives, everything from scratch. I also avoided white rice, white bread, white pasta, white flour, etc. I ate mainly potatoes for my carbs, but I had a low-carb diet high in protein and high in fruits and veggies. I ate 3-5 fruits a day and maybe 2-3 vegetables, one of them raw. I ate a lot of olive oil and drank 500mL skim milk every day. I also did not eat cheese or red meat.


----------



## SLH

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: OMG, I'm just reading this now. Congratulations, I hope you have a h&h 9 months. I wish you all the best.

I love red meat, I would hate to give it up. lol.


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

V xx


----------



## futuremama88

I took another test this morning (16DPO). The lines showed up within a matter of seconds! And look how dark they are! I am so thrilled and excited! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g406/bluesnowflake12/IMG_0212.jpg

Thanks so much to everyone in the TTC forums for helping me and giving me advice and support! If you ever need any tips feel free to ask me and I'll share all I know!


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations!!! Happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## RBurnett

Congratulations hun.. How many months had u been trying for? x


----------

